

Ask HN: How much HN Karma do you have? - kentf


======
DanBC
This page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
has a link to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

Someone has probably done this analysis in the past but with better than a
poll data. I'm not sure what to search for to find it though.

EDIT: here's ne sample:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7445761#up_7447396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7445761#up_7447396)

------
kentf
1000+

------
kentf
500 - 999

------
kentf
200 - 499

------
kentf
100 - 199

------
kentf
0 - 99

